# Lowering Springs Question



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys I've been interested in Eibach lowering springs now for some time, but friends keep on telling me that it will mess up my shocks and then with time my car will start bouncing... Is this true?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

When I talked to the guys at the shop that are putting mine in (they seemed very knowledgeable) they said the only thing I would have to worry about is if I went too low, they would bottom out and cause damage. 1.2 from the Eibachs should be fine as far as that goes. Wait for someone that knows more though. I'm just relaying what I was warned about.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

It really depends on the spring rate but your shocks were designed specifically for the spring rate and size of your stock springs. You would not notice any immediate changes to your shocks, there is the possibility of your struts wearing faster but that will still be over time. There are quite a few people here that have put the eibachs or any other brand and so far have not reported any issues.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Allright thanks guys.. another question is..when i lower it i want to align my Rim lip withthe fender.. how can i do that? spacers?


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

When u lower with these springs do u have to change the spindle to keep your camber correct or at least be able to do an alignment or do these springs not effect the camber


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the eibach springs on my girls car. It looks almost flush with these wheels. let me know what u think? im ok with constructive criticism


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I Like your setup man.. those are 20s? I want something like that put just a little bit more outside than yours... basically aligned with the fender... is that what they call Flush?


emanon9297 said:


> I have the eibach springs on my girls car. It looks almost flush with these wheels. let me know what u think? im ok with constructive criticism


----------

